# Letter from Mann Lake



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I got a similar letter but mine was a credit. Great company to deal with.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

And this was without you first contacting them??? If so, very impressive.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, the credit was for some plastic queen excluders that apparently have been cracking for some beekeepers. Mine are fine so far. No contact at all, I was surprised to get the letter. Even if a few had cracked I don't think I would have complained, just figured that was part of the deal with plastic. Great company IMO


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

Mann Lake is awesome.


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

Got my credit also. I like dealing with Mann Lake.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

:applause:Thumbs Up for Mann Lake :thumbsup:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

What a great example of customer service. For what was probably a very small cost they have gained some loyal customers and gotten some great free publicity. I would guess the manufacturer of the excluders might have the ultimate liability though. My dealings with Mann Lake are almost always good as well.


----------



## mudlake (Nov 26, 2007)

They are the best. Just got a $300 order. Tony


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Back in February I purchased a 50# bag each of BeePro and Nutri Brew (Brewers Yeast), and just opened them about 2 weeks ago. I discovered that curiously the bag labeled Nutri Brew contained soy flour and not Nutri Brew. I emailed their customer service about the problem on a Thursday and the next Monday I received the replacement bag, which was actually Brewers Yeast. I purchase some of my supplies from them, directly, and some other items from them through my local beekeeping supply store - they are local distributors. The few times, like this, where there was a problem with the order -- they've corrected it very quickly and without any difficulty on my part.


----------



## spjegues (Mar 13, 2011)

Got the same letter today . Mann Lake has been great. They have messed up my orders before but after a call they have gotten it fixed. I think they are experiencing growing pains as to the problems with orders I have had.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Other companies (not necessarily bee companies) could really take a lesson from this.

Two thumbs up for ML!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Great customer service!!! My main supplier.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Reputation means a lot, I have seen I think two people with complaints to about a hundred positives. Can't get much better than that, there is no company perfect, and no customer perfect. Every body screws up sooner or later and you can't please everyone. Great track record!


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, that's a testimony to the leadership of that company. (Refraining from comments about other bee companies...must....not...type....)


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

My opinion of Mann Lake is and has been:::::::thumbsup::banana:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not surprised by their professionalism. I once had a phone call from customer service to check that I really wanted all those deep hive bodies with all the medium frames I had ordered. (I didn't; ordered the wrong size.) Their attentiveness to detail and their customers earned my loyalty.

Wayne


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hpm08161947 said:


> I received a letter from Mann Lake that said that I had purchased a product from them that they did not consider up to their normal standard and that they were enclosing a check for the purchase amount. These days you do not hear of that happening very often.


That's Jack, the owner, for ya. Great guy. Very conscientous (sp?).


----------

